
Food2vec – Augmented cooking with machine intelligence - jaan
https://jaan.io/food2vec-augmented-cooking-machine-intelligence/
======
cr0sh
@jaan - you may want to check your article - it sounds interesting, but the
"plotting" (?) thing you used apparently exceeded the free tier?

~~~
jaan
Thank you! Just fixed it, hosting it on S3 now.

------
urza
Nice, but the search is very slow..

